# Problem beim Erkennen von den Patronen des Canon Pixma MP 180



## ernma2010 (11. August 2011)

Hallo habe ein Multifunktionsgerät von Canon (Pixma MP 180) und habe gestern die Druckerpatronen gewechselt und wo ich heute wieder gedruckt habe, zeigt er mir noch immer die Behälter der Tinte leer an ****** Was kann man das beheben ****?

Vielen Dank

ernma2010


----------



## Trebble56 (14. August 2011)

Ich tippe ma das im Drucken keine original Patronen drinn sind, dagegen gibs nen schutzt bei diesen neuen geräten. Die sagen dann die sind leer und selbst wenn man dann originale rein tut hilft des net mehr ....du muss einen patch runterladen ....dein modell und dein problem googeln und dann müsste so ein patch auftauchen ...runterladen installn ....meistens gehts dann wieder ...

Ich kenn dein modell leider nicht (hatte n anderes) ....kann also auch sein das wiedererwartent nur neue originalpatronen reichen ....ich würd aber trotzdem probiern nen patch zu finden


----------

